# Drittanbieter auf der Rechnung



## Damnum (19 April 2011)

Hallo,

exzellenter Beitrag, vielen Dank!

Ich habe dazu eine Frage: Ich bin in eine Abofalle getappt. Telekom fordert Drittanbieteranteil. Lastschriftverfahren habe ich gekündigt (sie berechnen mir jetzt allerdings 3 Euro für jede weitere Rechnung und ich muss manuell überweisen).

Wie oben geschildert, weigert sich die Telekom, eine neue Rechnung ohne Fremdanbieteranteil auszustellen.

Mein Vertrag läuft bis zum 31.12.2012 und ist bereits gekündigt.

Jetzt meine Frage:

Ist es möglich

- die restliche Grundgebühr (20 Monate) im Voraus zu überweisen
- den Frendanbieteranteil ausdrücklich nicht zu überweisen
- Sperrung der SIM-Karte ist nicht schlimm, da es sich eh um einen Schubladenvertrag handelt (hohe Anfangsprämie)
- Forderung per Einschreiben noch einmal schriftlich widerrufen
- alles weitere ignorieren

?

Damit hätte ich mir den beschriebenen "Rattenschwanz um den Restvertrag" gespart..

Macht das Sinn oder muss ich dann noch immer mit Telekom-Inkasso rechnen?

Vielen Dank!!


----------



## Teleton (19 April 2011)

*AW: Handy: Drittanbieter ist nicht gleich Drittanbieter*

Beim "später zanken" dachte ich an Fälle mit hoher monatlicher Grundgebühr und langer Laufzeit, bei denen die Gefahr besteht keine Leistung mehr  zu erhalten. Wer eine frische Flat für 50,- gebucht hat streitet sich sonst um 1000,- + Aboforderung.
Bei einem nicht genutzten Handy mit 5,- mtl. Gebühr sehe ich keinen Vorteil.



> - die restliche Grundgebühr (20 Monate) im Voraus zu überweisen


Warum, wenn die Gegenseite unberechtigt sperrt fallen auch keine monatlichen Gebühren mehr an.



> - Forderung per Einschreiben noch einmal schriftlich widerrufen


Warum nicht auch technische Einwendungen nach §45i TKG bringen.. Du hast Gebühren auf der Rechnung die Du bewußt durch Nutzungen nicht erzeugt hast, da ist doch eine technische Fehlfunktion nicht ausgeschlossen? Sollen die doch erstmal die Prüfungsergebnisse vorlegen.
Vermutlich werden die Mobilfunker einwenden, dass §45i TKG nur Gesprächsgebühren erfasst und für Drittanbietermist nicht greift. Schön, dann können die sich aber auch nicht auch den Anscheinsbeweis der ordnungsgemäßen Erfassung nach §45i TKG berufen.


> - alles weitere ignorieren


Schufa und Bürgel FPP im Vorfeld informieren, nicht das aus Versehen unzulässigeweise eine bestrittene Forderung eingemeldet wird.


----------



## Damnum (19 April 2011)

*AW: Handy: Drittanbieter ist nicht gleich Drittanbieter*

Ok mein Problem ist nur, dass ich gerne wieder ein Lastschriftverfahren einrichten würde, da mich das ansonsten 3 Euro im Monat kostet. Das mag lächerlich klingen, sind aber bei 20 Monaten immerhin auch 60 Euro.

Auf meine Anfrage ist aber ein Lastschriftverfahren, das den Fremdanbieteranteil ausklammert, nicht möglich.

Zu den technischen Einwendungen:

Gibt es einen Musterbrief, der diese Klauseln mit einschließt? Kenne bisher nur einen Musterbrief von der Verbraucherzentrale, da werden die Klauseln aber nicht genannt.. Kenne mich mit Jura nicht wirklich aus, deswegen wüsste ich nicht wie man sowas formulieren sollte..


----------



## Reducal (19 April 2011)

*AW: Handy: Drittanbieter ist nicht gleich Drittanbieter*



Damnum schrieb:


> .... deswegen wüsste ich nicht wie man sowas formulieren sollte..


...das ist nun schlecht hier. Wegen der unzulässigen Rechtsberatung wird dir das hier niemand vorkauen.

Schreibe halt frei Schnauze, was du von dem Provider willst, der Support wird dir dann schon entsprechend antworten. Juristischer Kauderwelsch verzerrt nur den Informationsfluss.


----------



## Devilfrank (20 April 2011)

Grundsatzinformation hier:
Drittanbieter ist nicht gleich Drittanbieter

Auf zur Diskussion.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (20 April 2011)

*AW: Handy: Drittanbieter ist nicht gleich Drittanbieter*



Damnum schrieb:


> Gibt es einen Musterbrief, der diese Klauseln mit einschließt? Kenne bisher nur einen Musterbrief von der Verbraucherzentrale, da werden die Klauseln aber nicht genannt.. Kenne mich mit Jura nicht wirklich aus, deswegen wüsste ich nicht wie man sowas formulieren sollte..


Teletons Beitrag enthält eigentlich schon die Antwort.

In dem Absatz steckt alles drin, Du musst die Sätze nur ein wenig umstellen:




Teleton schrieb:


> Warum nicht auch technische Einwendungen nach §45i TKG bringen.. Du hast Gebühren auf der Rechnung die Du bewußt durch Nutzungen nicht erzeugt hast, da ist doch eine *technische Fehlfunktion* nicht ausgeschlossen? Sollen die doch erstmal die Prüfungsergebnisse vorlegen.


----------



## Captain Picard (20 April 2011)

*AW: Drittanbieter auf der Rechnung*

Das erste Posting mit der Anfrage des Users steht hier 
 >> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/hand...obile-gmbh-alias-mobilespy-12.html#post336172


----------



## haudraufundschluss (20 April 2011)

*AW: Drittanbieter auf der Rechnung*



Teleton schrieb:


> Was tun?
> Genau das ist das Problem. Müssten sich die Drittanbieter selbst um ihre Forderungen kümmern wäre das Geschäftsmodel schnell ausgestorben (insbesondere da die angeblichen Abos regelmäßig wegen fehlender/falscher Widerrufsbelehrung noch Monate später widerrufen werden können.). Durch den Inkassodruck der beuteeintreibenden Mobilfunker wird ein Streit aber schnell unwirtschaftlich.



Ich weiß nicht, ob das Sinn machen würde: Wenn der Rechnungssteller an einen Drittanbieter verweist, müsste man doch simpel von seinem Widerrufsrecht gegenüber dem Drittanbieter Gebrauch machen und das dann dem Rechnungssteller mitteilen können. Oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## Teleton (20 April 2011)

*AW: Drittanbieter auf der Rechnung*

Im Prinzip hast Du recht. Aber: Die Mobilfunker scheren sich aber einfach nicht darum. Die beharren einfach weiter auf der Zahlung und werden behaupten "Zahle jetzt und hier,wende Dich an den Drittanbieter, nur von dort können Gutschriften erfolgen". Das Du gem. §404 BGB Deine Einwendungen auch dem neuen Gläubiger also dem Mobilfunker entgegenhalten kannst wird ignoriert (Klar die haben für die Sore ja schon Vorkasse gezahlt).


----------



## Damnum (21 April 2011)

*AW: Drittanbieter auf der Rechnung*

Hi Leute,

es gibt gute Nachrichten, mein Geld wurde zurückerstattet 

Folgende E-Mail kam von T-Mobile:

"vielen Dank für Ihre erneute E-Mail an die Telekom.

Wir verstehen Ihren Ärger sehr gut. Die Telekom ist ständig darum bemüht, auf seine Kooperationspartner dahingehend einzuwirken, dass eine zügige und kundenfreundliche Bearbeitung von Kundenanliegen und Reklamationen gewährleistet wird.    

In Ihrem speziellen Fall haben wir Ihnen für die entstandenen Unannehmlichkeiten eine Kulanzgutschrift von 36,00 Euro erstellt, da es uns wichtig ist, dass Sie ein gutes Gefühl dabei haben, unser Kunde zu sein.

Ihr Kundenkonto ist damit ausgeglichen."

Die Mail war eine Antwort auf meine letzte E-Mail:

"laut Stellungnahme des Telekom-Sprechers Philipp Blank ist es möglich die Rechnung zu widerrufen:

"Gibt es kein gültiges Vertragsverhältnis für die Dienstleistung, 
 empfehlen wir folgende Schritte: Zahlt ein Kunde die Rechnung einzeln, 
 kann er den strittigen Betrag abziehen und die Differenzsumme mit 
 entsprechendem Vermerk überweisen."

 Siehe: http://www.usinger-anzeiger.de/lokales/usingen/9710134.htm

 Noch einmal bitte Sie, eine neue Rechnung zu erstellen.

 Mein Widerruf folgt per Einschreiben. Bitte nennen Sie mir die 
 entsprechende Postanschrift."

Anscheinend hilft es manchmal doch, hartnäckig zu bleiben..


----------



## haudraufundschluss (21 April 2011)

*AW: Drittanbieter auf der Rechnung*

Wobei Festnetz und Mobilfunknetz sich in Sachen Drittanbieterforderung unterscheiden:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...tanbieter-ist-nicht-gleich-drittanbieter.html

Ich glaube auch nicht, dass Du eine neue Rechnung bekommst. Die werden Dir mit der nächsten Rechnung die Gutschrift ausweisen und in der Summe stimmt es dann ja für den Kunden. Formal ist es für die Telekom aber ein wichtiger Unterschied, weil sie keine Zugeständnisse gemacht haben. Sonst ginge das schöne Geschäftsmodell baden und wer streitet da schon ums Prinzip, wenn er keinen Schaden erlitten hat?


----------



## Damnum (21 April 2011)

*AW: Drittanbieter auf der Rechnung*



haudraufundschluss schrieb:


> Sonst ginge das schöne Geschäftsmodell baden und wer streitet da schon ums Prinzip, wenn er keinen Schaden erlitten hat?



Weiß eigentlich jemand wieviel Provision die Anbieter so bekommen, dafür dass sie für die Drittanbieter die Arbeit erledigen? Würde mich mal interessieren, scheint ja recht lukrativ zu sein..


----------



## Captain Picard (21 April 2011)

*AW: Drittanbieter auf der Rechnung*



Damnum schrieb:


> Würde mich mal interessieren,



nicht nur dich, aber das fällt unter top secret = Staatsgeheimnis


----------

